# Marijuana



## Gregriii (Jul 20, 2016)

Soo what do you think? Should marijuana get legalised worldwide?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes it should




before its locked


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

No, I don't think it should really


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 20, 2016)

no, don't see why it should. idc for medical stuff if they decide that doctors can prescribe weed for ppl for like pain or something, but there's no reason to legalize it just bc some dudebros want to get high at parties w/o being illegal


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Why not, it can be as bad/good as other drugs including alcohol.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 20, 2016)

How can you say it shouldn't when alcohol is much worse.
It doesn't damage you unless your irresponsible, nothing bad in my opinion.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Honestly, I don't know.
I think it's fine for medical use. Recreational use? I'm not sure.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes it should be. Its effects on health are as bad as cigarettes, but those are sold because they don't get you high. But why is alcohol being sold, then? Is being drunk better than being stoned? Nope.


----------



## vel (Jul 20, 2016)

only medically , recreationally, no


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2016)

yes I think it should be legalized.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 20, 2016)

I think_ all_ drugs should be decriminalised, not legalised nessisarly, but decriminalised.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 20, 2016)

Honestly, if were legal and used for recreation, I think it would take all of the danger out of buying it.  I, personally, think that's good.  It would give a MIGHTY boost to the economy, which we need.  It's been proven at this point that using oil extract from hemp helps with cancer patients.  And the 'war on drugs' was started in the (seventies I think?) to put people in prison.  I know how that sounds, trust me, but look it up.  It's legit.  Now, I don't think that all drugs should be legal, but hemp is...well, to be blunt, it isn't dangerous.  The most dangerous aspect of it is buying it.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 20, 2016)

I think it should be. Being from a southern-ish state where people grow marijuana (legally or illegally), if the government were able to put taxes on it, it'd save my state's economy. Also, I don't think it's any worse than drinking or smoking/using tobacco. People will do it anyways and at least it could be regulated more-so legalized if you think about it that way.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 20, 2016)

It's more problematic for it to be illegal tbh


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2016)

I think it should be legalized and highly taxed. Just like cigarettes the rest of society should at least benefit from people stupid enough to buy them.


----------



## seliph (Jul 20, 2016)

yes so potheads will finally shut up and have nothing to talk about


----------



## Miii (Jul 20, 2016)

I think drugs that aren't highly addictive should be legalized. Personally, I don't think the government should be able to tell individual people what they can and can't put in their bodies, nor should they be able to make growing a plant illegal. I think that people should be educated on the effects of drugs, and that they should be allowed to make an informed decision for themselves past the age of 21 (when your brain is done maturing). 

I still think that things like heroine, cocaine, meth and pcp should be illegal, but things like weed and psychadelics like mdma, shrooms, and lds should be legal to use in the privacy of your own home (not out in public, or while you're driving or operating any other kind of machinery).


----------



## hydrophonic (Jul 20, 2016)

Every single drug in the world should be legalized and be under strict control by the government, very much like medicines. Making it so someone can only buy a certain amount of heroine/whatever per month/week/day. Legalization really would help by shutting down a big part of black market, criminality and mobs


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 20, 2016)

doesn't really hurt anyone, i think yes because it's pretty outrageous that cigarettes and the like are legal and can kill you, but there's no life threatening, or anything threatening about marijuana. I don't and never have smoked it, I don't ever plan to, I just don't see why something that causes cancer is even legal while that isn't.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 20, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I think_ all_ drugs should be decriminalised, not legalised nessisarly, but decriminalised.



why?

i can think of these reasons i guess: that many people who use drugs and have addictions are mentally ill and use it as a bad way to cope. it's better to get them help instead of putting them in prison.
people who want to quit but don't want to go to jail would have an easier time reaching out if the risk of going to jail isn't there idk. (tho there Are places addicts can reach out to anonymously and stuff but..?)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2016)

Beardo said:


> It's more problematic for it to be illegal tbh



I agree with this. I think putting people in jail for marijuana is so useless and it just doesn't seem like a crime that should put someone in jail. There's just too many people being put in jail for something that's no worse than alcohol. Save all that jail space for the people who commit real crimes that are hurting others.


----------



## tumut (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah. It's less harmful than cigarettes lol, and it's basically impossible to OD on marijuana alone.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 20, 2016)

I only support medical, i dont think we need more drugs flowing in the states. we already have enough stupid people as is


----------



## Javocado (Jul 20, 2016)

Let the herb run wild.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 20, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> why?
> 
> i can think of these reasons i guess: that many people who use drugs and have addictions are mentally ill and use it as a bad way to cope. it's better to get them help instead of putting them in prison.
> people who want to quit but don't want to go to jail would have an easier time reaching out if the risk of going to jail isn't there idk. (tho there Are places addicts can reach out to anonymously and stuff but..?)



The way I see it is that people who are addicted to drugs are usually addicted for a reason. A massive proportion of people who are drug dependent are poor (or homeless), mentally ill, lgbt+, abuse survivors, and so on (not all obviously, but even those who aren't still have an issue (addition)). I don't see how shaming these people and throwing them in prison helps anyone at all, they deserve help, not shame, rejection and ridicule. I could honestly write forever about this topic, but instead of babbling I'll link this video about rethinking addiction. That video is rather long, so here is another video that addresses the same topic in a much simpler and visual way.


----------



## Chrystina (Jul 20, 2016)

Dixx said:


> Yeah. It's less harmful than cigarettes lol, and it's basically impossible to OD on marijuana alone.



Not just 'basically impossible', it is impossible. 


The amount of money spent on the war on drugs is just insane & idiotic. I say legalize it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 20, 2016)

Did you just finish playing GTA 5 or something

But ehh if cigarette's legal then why not weed. Weed's legal here as long as you're selling from a govt. authorized shop anyway.


----------



## Elov (Jul 20, 2016)

I think it should be legal and be treated the same way alcohol is. You should be arrested if you're caught driving while high. It should not be allowed to smoke in public. And you should be 18 or 21 years old in order to purchase. And it should be heavily taxed.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 20, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Soo what do you think? Should marijuana get legalised worldwide?



It should it makes me feel good like really happy for some reason idk why


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 20, 2016)

I think all drugs should be legalized.  What someone does with their own body is no one else's business.  Plus, when a user wants to quit, or they start to OD or feel they need help, they won't need to feel like doing so will get them into even more trouble as it probably does now.  I don't do illegal drugs, but if I did, I sure wouldn't tell my doctor about it, which could lead to further complications/misdiagnosis and a slew of other problems.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 20, 2016)

ALL drugs should be legalized, follow Portugal's lead, people !!!


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 20, 2016)

yes of course


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Jul 20, 2016)

Worldwide? Lol that's a big step for most places D:


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes it should. Crime rates would drop significantly...


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2016)

okay so tbh it's legal recreationally where I live and a bunch of pot shops just recently went out of business because people can still buy it cheaper from their dealer. the only thing legalizing it did was made it more accessible. uhh so I guess my point is I don't care if it's recreationally legal or not but there's no need for like 50+ pot shops within a one mile radius of each other (which is what happened here when it was first legalized)


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

kayleee said:


> okay so tbh it's legal recreationally where I live and a bunch of pot shops just recently went out of business because people can still buy it cheaper from their dealer. the only thing legalizing it did was made it more accessible. uhh so I guess my point is I don't care if it's recreationally legal or not but there's no need for like 50+ pot shops within a one mile radius of each other (which is what happened here when it was first legalized)


Tbh I wish I lived on the west coast lucky


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

I really don't care. It's already legal where I live (it has been for quite awhile, maybe 5ish years?), and there's not really a problem with it, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

lol i dont really care, just dont do it near my house!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> no, don't see why it should. idc for medical stuff if they decide that doctors can prescribe weed for ppl for like pain or something, but there's no reason to legalize it just bc some dudebros want to get high at parties w/o being illegal



That's like saying we should ban alcohol.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jul 21, 2016)

If they used cocaine in doctor's offices way back when, then I say, legalize the weed! (For medical purposes, of course).


----------



## Draco (Jul 21, 2016)

@Miii:I think drugs that aren't highly addictive should be legalized. Personally, I don't think the government should be able to tell individual people what they can and can't put in their bodies, nor should they be able to make growing a plant illegal. I think that people should be educated on the effects of drugs, and that they should be allowed to make an informed decision for themselves past the age of 21 (when your brain is done maturing). 

I still think that things like heroine, cocaine, meth and pcp should be illegal, but things like weed and psychadelics like mdma, shrooms, and lds should be legal to use in the privacy of your own home (not out in public, or while you're driving or operating any other kind of machinery...



I have seen how this Drug helps people, and i have seen how people, Abuse it also. So in this way i have Conflicting Feeling about it.
In the End i believe that best way to end the Debate is to have it voted on in each State, I have a saying that i like to say it goes like this

" What is Right in California may not be Right in Texas". we must remember this is not US 1 state it is 50 stars on a flag.
We al think different ways and have different things that are more important to each State. So if Texas say marijuana is not right for us, then we as a people should and must be incomebent to respect the believes of others as you would wish your views respected in the same light.
Do on to others as you whould have them do on to u. Once we start to Respect everyone's opinion (even if its not yours and you disagree),

You will find something odd happens we start to not be bound by In action and start to Dare to work together for one Cause.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> That's like saying we should ban alcohol.



yeah in my opinion alcohol shouldn't be as accessible as it is today and i would think it'd be better if it wasn't legal, but that's rly unrealistic to be like Hey Let's Make Alcohol Illegal and also i dont want to seem like the bggest ******* ever lmao, but i dont think that we should make drugs more available (by making them legal.)


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah, it's ridiculous that people can go to jail for smoking weed for longer than assaulting people. 

TBH, I don't think anything should be illegal if they only person that has a chance of getting hurt is the person committing the crimes themselves.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 21, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous that people can go to jail for smoking weed for longer than assaulting people.
> 
> TBH, I don't think anything should be illegal if they only person that has a chance of getting hurt is the person committing the crimes themselves.



It turns normal kids into criminals.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 21, 2016)

nope, i don't. it's already illegal over here in the uk and while i don't know why, there must be a good reason for it.


----------



## Miii (Jul 21, 2016)

Draco said:


> @Miii:I think drugs that aren't highly addictive should be legalized. Personally, I don't think the government should be able to tell individual people what they can and can't put in their bodies, nor should they be able to make growing a plant illegal. I think that people should be educated on the effects of drugs, and that they should be allowed to make an informed decision for themselves past the age of 21 (when your brain is done maturing).
> 
> I still think that things like heroine, cocaine, meth and pcp should be illegal, but things like weed and psychadelics like mdma, shrooms, and lds should be legal to use in the privacy of your own home (not out in public, or while you're driving or operating any other kind of machinery...
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with you. People that abuse weed are probably using it to cope with problems they don't want to deal with, but that's not the case for everyone, and you can't say "well some people abuse it so it should be illegal for everyone". I don't think it's right for some people to dictate what's right for others. I'm all for voting on issues that affect everyone, but what you put in your own body affects only you, and thus should be your choice. On top of that, the only people I've ever met that think that weed is dangerous and should be illegal are the ones that have never tried it. It's a seriously misunderstood plant, partly because it's labeled a "gateway drug" which is a bull**** concept to begin with.


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 21, 2016)

From most of the studies conducted on marijuana, it's less harmful than cigarettes and alcohol. Plus it's medical properties can help so many people who suffer from seizures. The tax money we could get from marijuana could also go to things like school systems and other problems we desperately need to put money into. (In america at least)

So of course I think it should be legal. However, it's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Miii (Jul 21, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> nope, i don't. it's already illegal over here in the uk and while i don't know why, there must be a good reason for it.



It probably isn't illegal for a good reason. It's a fantastic pain reliever that's non-addictive and won't damage your liver, it's good for increasing the appetite of cancer patients or those with eating disorders, it dilates your blood vessels which can be good for circulation, canabanoids have been shown to fight cancer, and depending on the strain, it can either be incredibly relaxing and great for relieving anxiety (indica strains) or stimulating and motivating (sativa strains). It was illegal in the US for so long because a politician in the 20s ran a smear campaign against it to protect his interests in paper (because hemp is a more sustainable source of paper that could replace a large portion of tree made paper).


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 21, 2016)

And what about minors consuming it? (Between the age of 12-17 ofc)


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> And what about minors consuming it? (Between the age of 12-17 ofc)



what about it, it's not like they don't already

when i was in high school and middle school a lot of people already did it


----------



## Miii (Jul 21, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> And what about minors consuming it? (Between the age of 12-17 ofc)



I don't think minors should. I think that you should let your brain finish maturing before you try any kind of mild altering substance (unless something like thc infused agave nectar is being used for kids with cancer).


----------



## ellarella (Jul 21, 2016)

marijuana should be legalized. it's ridiculous that it isn't - mostly because of the lost money spent trying to combat it, instead of selling it, taxing it and funding programs to deal with addiction (and crippling a good deal of criminal cartels)


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> How can you say it shouldn't when alcohol is much worse.
> It doesn't damage you unless your irresponsible, nothing bad in my opinion.



This and cigarettes. Why are cigarettes legal when they legit actually kill you? I vote to legalizing pot 100%.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 21, 2016)

I think so. Would certainly make a massive dent in the drug dealers pockets. Would be so much safer if it was legalised and controlled....have no idea why they don't do that and put a tax on it like with cigarettes and alcohol. It's like with cigarettes, they tell you how bad they are for you, yet they won't ever ban them. Would lose way too much money. And marijuana is really not very different


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 22, 2016)

I live somewhere where it's legal. The sky hasn't fallen, society hasn't collapsed, and things are going quite well. Don't see any sense in sticking to a system that has never worked, regulate and tax it instead.


----------



## hraesvelgr (Jul 22, 2016)

There's no point in keeping it illegal, so why not? It smells about as bad as cigarettes and _those are legal _


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 22, 2016)

Alcohol is worse than weed. You don't hear about people getting high and then assaulting someone like you do with drunk people.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

medical marijuana is ****ing stupid and if it were proven to work at all times laymen wouldn't be voting on it. we're not voting on chemotherapy being legal or anything right?

that being said, recreational is also stupid as ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

literally most idiots don't understand actual randomized trials that you're SUPPOSED to use for drug studies. lmao w/e

- - - Post Merge - - -

cigarettes are only legal because the government loves its economy. morons


----------



## Tensu (Jul 22, 2016)

I say no. Most people keep bringing up the point about how alcohol is worse. That doesn't make it right to legalize pot. I say they should both be illegal.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

adding to my post: my dad's an oncologist and when stupid ****ing druggies wobble in and ask my dad to prescribe them some WEED it is way too obvious what their intentions are. i come from a family of doctors only and it's basically universally agreed upon by them and their various coworkers (except for a few with reputations of malpractice and just overall ****ty/lazy work)  and if you look into all the "studies" none of them are done right. there are FAR better alternatives than weed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azure said:


> I say no. Most people keep bringing up the point about how alcohol is worse. That doesn't make it right to legalize pot. I say they should both be illegal.



what's wrong with having a glass of wine at dinner exactly?

- - - Post Merge - - -

love how people fail to understand how difficult it is to illegalize something heavily circulated into the economy.


----------



## Miii (Jul 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> medical marijuana is ****ing stupid and if it were proven to work at all times laymen wouldn't be voting on it. we're not voting on chemotherapy being legal or anything right?
> 
> that being said, recreational is also stupid as ****.
> 
> ...



Says the 16 year old that's probably never even tried it. I've seen it relieve pain more effectively for an 81 year old man that's worked on a farm his entire life, than hydrocodone. I've seen it work better at relieving anxiety than xanax. And it's not addictive, you can still function, you don't get a hangover from it like you would with a strong pain medication, it's next to impossible to overdose, it won't damage your liver and you don't have to smoke it.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

Miii said:


> Says the 16 year old that's probably never even tried it. I've seen it relieve pain more effectively for an 81 year old man that's worked on a farm his entire life, than hydrocodone. I've seen it work better at relieving anxiety than xanax. And it's not addictive, you can still function, you don't get a hangover from it like you would with a strong pain medication, it's next to impossible to overdose, it won't damage your liver and you don't have to smoke it.



aren't you a hair stylist? what the hell have _you_ seen?


----------



## Miii (Jul 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> aren't you a hair stylist? what the hell have _you_ seen?



I've seen people using it and it working for them without negative side effects. Being a hair stylist doesn't make me blind to the rest of the entire world.

Oh, and aren't you 16? What the hell have _you_ seen? You're still in high school. Just because your family is full of doctors that make a **** ton of money off prescribing people medication doesn't make you a doctor or anyone with any considerable medical knowledge. Of course weed isn't the solution to every medical problem, but for something like pain, it's pretty damn great.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

Miii said:


> I've seen people using it and it working for them without negative side effects. Being a hair stylist doesn't make me blind to the rest of the entire world.
> 
> Oh, and aren't you 16? What the hell have _you_ seen? You're still in high school. Just because your family is full of doctors that make **** ton of money off prescribing people medication doesn't make you a doctor or anyone with any considerable medical knowledge. Of course weed isn't the solution to every medical problem, but for something like pain, it's pretty damn great.



i mean, with constant access to a hospital and a bunch of doctors who love talking to you, probably way more than you! i understand that your verborrhea makes it difficult for you to realize that a hair stylist like you isn't the leading expert in everything. and that's okay. people can be patient. 

also please *****, don't ****ing say my family's in medicine for money. my family studied medicine in syria and now successfully practice in america. my dad became an oncologist because he was orphaned by his father with his mother (in a country where all women do is housework) when he was a teenager because he died from pancreatic cancer. before my dad worked for the hospital, he paid for his patients' chemotherapy when they couldn't afford it. despite how you feel, I assure you, you will never know more than doctors who studied for over 10 years and have been in practice for more than 20. as I have stated before, there are alternatives for weed that help with pain. so yeah.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> i mean, with constant access to a hospital and a bunch of doctors who love talking to you, probably way more than you! i understand that your verborrhea makes it difficult for you to realize that a hair stylist like you isn't the leading expert in everything. and that's okay. people can be patient.
> 
> also please *****, don't ****ing say my family's in medicine for money. my family studied medicine in syria and now successfully practice in america. my dad became an oncologist because he was orphaned by his father with his mother (in a country where all women do is housework) when he was a teenager because he died from pancreatic cancer. before my dad worked for the hospital, he paid for his patients' chemotherapy when they couldn't afford it. despite how you feel, I assure you, you will never know more than doctors who studied for over 10 years and have been in practice for more than 20. as I have stated before, there are alternatives for weed that help with pain. so yeah. &#55357;&#56842;



Damn she had those receipts ready for mii.


----------



## Miii (Jul 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> i mean, with constant access to a hospital and a bunch of doctors who love talking to you, probably way more than you! i understand that your verborrhea makes it difficult for you to realize that a hair stylist like you isn't the leading expert in everything. and that's okay. people can be patient.
> 
> also please *****, don't ****ing say my family's in medicine for money. my family studied medicine in syria and now successfully practice in america. my dad became an oncologist because he was orphaned by his father with his mother (in a country where all women do is housework) when he was a teenager because he died from pancreatic cancer. before my dad worked for the hospital, he paid for his patients' chemotherapy when they couldn't afford it. despite how you feel, I assure you, you will never know more than doctors who studied for over 10 years and have been in practice for more than 20. as I have stated before, there are alternatives for weed that help with pain. so yeah. &#55357;&#56842;



WOW doctors like talking to you more than me? Damn, you must be an expert. My bad. Allow me to never question your opinion on anything ever again because doctors like you. Because that makes sense.

Obviously I'm not an expert in everything (or most things, for that matter). But again. Marijuana isn't just something dumb college students use because it's fun. It has a number of benefits besides getting you high, and of course there are alternatives, but most medications have more (and worse) side effects than marijuana. And again, it's next to impossible to overdose on marijuana and long term use doesn't damage your liver, or your kidneys.

No offense, but I don't care about your family history. Your dad has great intentions, good for him. But doctors _do_ benefit from prescribing the kind of medicine you can't grow yourself. Your dad may very well be a doctor that doesn't take advantage of that, and again, good for him. But I can't say that I'm surprised he's against it. Until pretty recently in Syria, smoking pot could earn you the death penalty or life imprisonment.


----------



## f11 (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't really care about if it's legalized or not but if its legalized I wonder what would happen to the people, especially poc (read:black ppl) that have been imprisoned by having it.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

It's recently been made legal under medical supervision for pain relief purposes here. It's outrageous it took this long, and needed such a big public outcry before finally passing and made law. Medicinal use is incredibly beneficial for many types of pain relief, and has been proven to have little-to-no adverse reactions or unwanted side effects, something that cannot be said of pharmaceutical equivalents.

The initial program is quite restricted, but hopefully will quickly be opened up to more people in desperate need.

As to whether or not it should be made legal in general, my personal opinion is "yes" as the cultural war on drugs has had no measurable success, but wasted an unbelievable amount of time, effort, and money over the years. If such efgorts were aimed solely at the drugs that cause problems, and dealing with potheads came under the same banner as those who drink alcohol in a way that attracts law enforcement (public nuisance, indecency, drunk/drugged driving, etc), then we'd have improved outcomes across the board.

I've never used it or any other illegal substance personally, a decision I would stick to even if made legal. But it would help a lot of suffering people.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

Miii said:


> WOW doctors like talking to you more than me? Damn, you must be an expert. My bad. Allow me to never question your opinion on anything ever again because doctors like you. Because that makes sense.
> 
> Obviously I'm not an expert in everything (or most things, for that matter). But again. Marijuana isn't just something dumb college students use because it's fun. It has a number of benefits besides getting you high, and of course there are alternatives, but most medications have more (and worse) side effects than marijuana. And again, it's next to impossible to overdose on marijuana and long term use doesn't damage your liver, or your kidneys.
> 
> No offense, but I don't care about your family history. Your dad has great intentions, good for him. But doctors _do_ benefit from prescribing the kind of medicine you can't grow yourself. Your dad may very well be a doctor that doesn't take advantage of that, and again, good for him. But I can't say that I'm surprised he's against it. Until pretty recently in Syria, smoking pot could earn you the death penalty or life imprisonment.



lmao that's not what I said at all! i just have easy access to information from doctors in person. unlike you 

most medicines have worse side effects? lol when doctors prescribe medication, they know what they're doing and they know how that person will likely react. doesn't matter. i don't care if it's impossible to OD on it? that's not a concern when things get PRESCRIBED to you in CERTAIN AMOUNTS. and if they chug all their meds in one day and can't get anymore and react badly, then obviously that's their own fault. but that's super uncommon. 

haha don't say you don't care about my family's history. you implied that my family opposes weed because they'd make money off of it being illegal (when they could make even more if weed were legal LMAO). shut up. you know what you meant. 

you can't say that youre surprised he's against it? ok now I'm sure youre racist. people in syria aren't ****ing idiot sheep that believe everything their government tells them, hence the civil war! so they're (my family) not as backwards as you seem to think. thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and you know what else was illegal in syria??? batteries. so it's funny that you think that's why my dad opposes medical marijuana rofl.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

I dunno, don't really care. If legalizing marijuana has positive benefits, then sure. Just hope I won't have to smell too much of it, already hate the stink cigs create.



hiyori said:


> ---


Sry to be blunt but you might want to knock down that cocky tone of yours, it's hard to take your argument seriously with it and it just screams that you're 16 and overconfident.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I dunno, don't really care. If legalizing marijuana has positive benefits, then sure. Just hope I won't have to smell too much of it, already hate the stink cigs create.
> 
> 
> Sry to be blunt but you might want to knock down that cocky tone of yours, it's hard to take your argument seriously with it and it just screams that you're 16 and overconfident.



who even are you? yeah I'm 16 and I'm confident in my opinions. does that make you upset?

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's just interesting how, most people that disagree with me love to bring up the fact that I'm 16.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> who even are you? yeah I'm 16 and I'm confident in my opinions. does that make you upset?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> it's just interesting how, most people that disagree with me love to bring up the fact that I'm 16.



Hi! I'm Amanda, I'm 32 nearly 33, and I have quite a thorough background in medical stuff myself due to my own health concerns (significant and my medical team is varied and quite large as these things go), education (I'm an early childhood educator who has specialised in working with children with additional needs for which I've received comprehensive training), I'm close friends with numerous Dr's, nurses, and other medical professionals in various fields, and have been heavily involved with pallative care for 2 relatives/friends who are now deceased (dementia with additional conditions, and cancer that spread through the lymph nodes, respectively). 

I don't care what age you are, I take your arguments as they are.

I disagree with you because every single Dr I've spoken to about medicinal marijuana has said literally the opposite of your statements in this thread. While there are obviously special considerations needed to ensure regulated "doses" are taken during studies, this difficulty has been overcome in various ways.. and that was the only quibble ever eaised against medicinal marijuana aside from the fact that it was illegal at the time.

Doctors and the broader community have successfully campaigned to have marijuana legalised for medicinal use in Australia. This is because the evidence-based research demonstrated overwhelming benefits to the use of marijuana medicinally. It is especially helpful for many cancer patients, as Miii already explained.

I don't doubt that your father and your family is against it, as are you. I don't know how much research you've done into it yourself, but I personally have read dozens of studies and peer-reviewed papers on the topic. I had a lot of time on my hands, and a natural aptitude.

I would be very interested in seeing any specific research, study, or paper you could point to in favour of your position. I would love to read anything that contradicts what I've read in the past, and been told by a variety of specialists. I'm always happy to stand corrected, and keen to learn more whenever possible. If your father has any pieces I could look up, that would be appreciated if you could pass that information along please. Regardless of where it's published, I'll know someone who can access it appropriately to pass on to me. My network has never let me down yet!

So, to conclude : I disagree with your statements because everything I've seen, read, and been told suggests that basically the opposite is true. That doesn't mean you're wrong (although I'm currently flummoxed as to how you could be correct on all counts, having read so many studies et al myself). Doctors have different understandings of research, and different topics are more of interest to some than others. I have dealt mostly with Dr's specialising in chronic pain management and/or pallitive care, which naturally make them more likely to keep up to date with current research and practices.

Oh - I've never used marijuana medicinally or otherwise. Whilst it was thoroughly considered by my team, it was ultimately deemed unsuitable in my circumstances. That may change in the future, though I will continue to question them on any advice for or against it, just as I do anything else.


----------



## Esphas (Jul 22, 2016)

drugs r gross. a lot of the time people lie about pain just to get marijuana, simply to get high. there is alternative medication for pain that can be used in place of marijuana 



> One of the primary uses of medical marijuana is for pain control. However, over-the-counter medications such as acetaminophen or ibuprofen and prescription medications such as codeine can serve as safe, effective alternatives to medical marijuana. A report published in the "British Medical Journal" that reviewed nine trials that compared marijuana with other pain medications found that *marijuana was no more effective than codeine* in controlling acute, chronic, or cancer pain.



the drugs negatives outweigh the positives (not that there really are any) imo


----------



## piichinu (Jul 22, 2016)

yeah sure, but if you wouldn't mind waiting til the 24th, since I can barely get on tbt right now let alone be organized and pull up everything (in the middle of nowhere ATM). I'll either post here if the thread's not closed, or I can VM/PM you when the time comes. 

in the meantime, could you show me all the research/studies you've seen/read? (preferably only prospective randomized trials). thx


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't care if it's legal or not. I'm not into that stuff and I don't plan on getting into it any time soon so it doesn't affect me. But with that said, I think it's ridiculous how someone can get a few months in jail for a serious crime, but can get several years in prision just for having marijuana on them. I don't think that's fair at all. A few years ago my dad went to jail for unpaid tickets, and while he was in there he met a guy who had been arrested just for having a pipe in his car. There weren't even any drugs in it. That's just stupid and wrong to lock someone up for something like that.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 22, 2016)

Closing this down temporarily to give everyone a bit of time to cool off.  I get that some of you feel pretty passionate about this particular topic and want to debate about it, but please remember to be respectful when conversing with other members as some of what I've seen here is taking things just a _little_ too far.

I was iffy on letting a topic like this stay open in the first place as I wasn't sure TBT was the best place to talk about this type of thing, but I am interested to hear more opinions on it so will definitely reopen later on.  In the meantime, you all are welcome to take things to PM if you'd like to engage in a more heated argument, just please try to remain as respectful as possible in your disagreeing.  Thanks!


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 23, 2016)

Okay, any debating from now on needs to remain civil and be free of personal attacks of any kind.  The next closure will be a permanent one if people can't be respectful of everyone else, including those who hold differing opinions.

Carry on.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 23, 2016)

This thread quickly went up in smoke.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

sooo this thread has mostly been about using marijuana for medical purposes which uh i'm not very knowledgeable abt but imo yeah, for medical purposes i think it is ok. because, like, if whar i've read in this thread abt it is true (good pain relief, not addicting, helps ppl w eds eat more, helps w anxiety etc) is true it seems rly good.

but what i have a problem w is uh i guess the use of it to get high and party?  like, when ppl are high they can do rly stupid and bad things that can hurt both themselves and others. so, like, i think it should kinda be just for medical purposes or idk at least not used for partying that much?
(i don't mean that ppl shouldn't have fun (and idk how well it works to make sure you don't get too high but uh) but i don't think that encouraging party drugs is a good idea. SssOo uh ye idk )


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> sooo this thread has mostly been about using marijuana for medical purposes which uh i'm not very knowledgeable abt but imo yeah, for medical purposes i think it is ok. because, like, if whar i've read in this thread abt it is true (good pain relief, not addicting, helps ppl w eds eat more, helps w anxiety etc) is true it seems rly good.
> 
> but what i have a problem w is uh i guess the use of it to get high and party?  like, when ppl are high they can do rly stupid and bad things that can hurt both themselves and others. so, like, i think it should kinda be just for medical purposes or idk at least not used for partying that much?
> (i don't mean that ppl shouldn't have fun (and idk how well it works to make sure you don't get too high but uh) but i don't think that encouraging party drugs is a good idea. SssOo uh ye idk )



When people are drunk they do worse things.
Weed does nothing bad if your responsible with it, alcohol does some much worse things. Also, have you seen some of these "legal highs", arguably worse then drugs.
Even though they have been banned still you get the idea.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 24, 2016)

Winners don't use drugs.


----------

